# Lightroom 3



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey is anyone familiar with Lightroom 3, I have lost my highlights shadows Regions sliders under Tone Curve. Tried restoring to defaults and its not a custom preset.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 21, 2010)

I am not sure how that happens. Have you tried closing the program and reopening it?

LR has a forum, you may want to post the question there. If you get an answer, please let us know.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

Going to have to check on Napp and see. I have closed. and reset to defaults and made sure it wasnt a saved preset I will let you know.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 21, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Going to have to check on Napp and see. I have closed. and reset to defaults and made sure it wasnt a saved preset I will let you know.


 

You know, it could be that Canada cold fall air......


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 21, 2010)

Lightroom has a whole bunch of key board shortcuts and sometimes things get changed and you have to know the keystrokes to get them back.  

Check here Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 * Keyboard shortcuts


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 21, 2010)

New in LR3 in under the Curve area was a little box that showed a "preset" for contrast...usually set to medium. I believe one day I clicked on this, changed the setting, and my sliders went away as I was using a "preset" contrast level.

I could be mistaken though and I'm not at home to double check..


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

Yup I tried that but will go through it again. Thanks Mike.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> New in LR3 in under the Curve area was a little box that showed a "preset" for contrast...usually set to medium. I believe one day I clicked on this, changed the setting, and my sliders went away as I was using a "preset" contrast level.
> 
> I could be mistaken though and I'm not at home to double check..



Thats what happened to me I think too and I can't figure out how to get it back.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 21, 2010)

Try reclicking on that contrast preset to get it to reset
Or maybe just hit the RESET button for your whole image
Try another random preset that might switch the contrast selection


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

yup tried a bunch of that. Its been missing for about a week and I havent been able to get it back. Its probably going to be something ridiculously simple. That I will bonk my melon after I figure it out.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 21, 2010)

I have class tonight after work, will see if I can try it out when I get home.  But I'm home at 11:30pm... so no guarantees


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 21, 2010)

Hehe, I will probably be around, if you have time super if not no biggy. Your ahead of me anyways. I might just try reinstalling it. Its either that or join NAPP to ask in their forums lol.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 21, 2010)

Nah, wait a day.  Let me see what I can figure out tonight.

Turns out a friend of mine is working late tonight and will hang around and give me a lift home...cut 1 hour on my travel back home time


----------



## necoo (Sep 23, 2010)

New in LR3 in under the Curve area was a little box that showed a  "preset" for contrast...usually set to medium. I believe one day I  clicked on this, changed the setting, and my sliders went away as I was  using a "preset" contrast level.

I could be mistaken though and I'm not at home to double check..


________________
wholesale football jersey,chi flat iron,chi hair straightener


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 26, 2010)

Still havent been able to fix this lol. Anyone have anything else to try.I tried reinstalling but didnt clear the registry. I guess I can try phoning Adobe tomorrow.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 26, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Still havent been able to fix this lol. Anyone have anything else to try.I tried reinstalling but didnt clear the registry. I guess I can try phoning Adobe tomorrow.


 

Have you visited the LR forum?

Lightroom Forums: Index


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Still havent been able to fix this lol. Anyone have anything else to try.I tried reinstalling but didnt clear the registry. I guess I can try phoning Adobe tomorrow.
> ...



You sir, are my bleeping hero tonight. No I had done a search and nothing came up but I found the answer with a simple search. KISSES TO YOU FROM the Happy Canuck.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 26, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Lightroom Forums: Index


 
You sir, are my bleeping hero tonight. No I had done a search and nothing came up but I found the answer with a simple search. KISSES TO YOU FROM the Happy Canuck.[/QUOTE]


HeHe...I'll take the kisses. glad it finally worked out for you.:mrgreen:


----------



## charlesying (Oct 14, 2010)

Lightroom is at its best when editing RAW images, it can   be used to sort and manipulate JPEG and TIFF files,   using a more  limited range of adjustment options.


----------



## DLB (Dec 26, 2010)

The tone curve sliders are displayed on / off if you click on the curve symbol on the bottom right of the tone curve panel.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Still havent been able to fix this lol. Anyone have anything else to try.I tried reinstalling but didnt clear the registry. I guess I can try phoning Adobe tomorrow.
> ...




O.M.G!!! Like they have forums for Lightroom and stuff???  Whoo dude, what next.  Maybe someday they will have like photography forums and everything.  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


Sorry, I just couldn't stop myself.  :mrgreen:      http://forums.adobe.com/index.jspa


----------

